

Ask HN: What is the best approach for Mobile Video Streaming - saima

Is there any out-of-box approach for streaming mobile videos which works across all (or many) mobile platforms?<p>I've been trying to setup a Video-On-Demand streaming server specifically for mobile phones.<p>I've heard that RTSP is the best choice for delivering multimedia content on mobile phones. So I encoded my videos into MP4V-ES and tried to stream it via Darwin Streaming Server. But it works for some clients while on others it hangs on buffering or gives invalid format error.<p>I thought it'll be a good idea to look for an already implemented solution rather than re-inventing the wheel.
======
sharjeel
Take a look at www.encoder.com. Although they only encode and do not stream
but even if you have a video in all the required encodings, that is helpful.

